# Husqvarna 272xp opinions



## excess650 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a good running 272xp for a pretty reasonable price. It seems like this should be a pretty good firewood saw with 20". Are there any weak points to this saw? I've done some searching, and it seemed pretty well regarded.


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Great saw, perfect for firewood. I'd get it.

Mark


----------



## romeo (Jun 20, 2008)

+1


----------



## HiOctane (Jun 20, 2008)

272 is an excellent saw without no negative points.Go for it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, but no "air injection", and a bit less power than the 371/372xp saws.

Compared to Stihl saws of the same age, it looks a lot better........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Boleclimber (Jun 20, 2008)

I own three 272's and one 372. Factory a 272 can be tuned to rev up to 13,300 after break in. A 372 is said to be tuned to 13,500. The power bands and torque ranges are slightly different. The performance differences will hardly be noticeable with work saws. As you know 90% of a saw performance is the operators ability to properly tune the saw and use good judgement.


I would buy a 272 over a 372 as it seems people have forgotten the 272 performance capability and like the shiny "new" 372. Given that the average fleabay beat 372 runs 350-400 and a hardly used fleabay 272 will run 200-275; I would buy the 272 in a second. Remember, EPA drove the 272 out not its performance.


The 272 performs well enough that I have been buying 268's cheap and installing 272 P&C.

Short answer- buy it, you wont regret it.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but no "air injection"



I remember a thread stating that filters work better when they are blocked anyway...

bah


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> I remember a thread stating that filters work better when they are blocked anyway...
> 
> bah




Sure they do - no grit enters the carb - but then there is the question of air.........
To be honest, the air filter set-ups of the MS361 and PS5100S isn't even close to my Huskys - but it doesn't really matter when you clean them often enough, like every second tank - instead of about never. A few seconds with an old tooth-brush usually is enough.

......never had a air filter problem with the 1970 vintage 621 either, but I mostly cut "green" standing birch.


----------



## Boleclimber (Jun 20, 2008)

I clean my 272 filters about once every month. While cleaning the filter its a good time to inspect the carburetor and other moving parts. Dirty filters are a result of running dull chains. A sharp chain throws chips. Chips are too dense to clog a filter. A dull chain throws dust and will clog any filter. I don't know of any chainsaw users who never clean their air filter.


----------



## Nikko (Jun 20, 2008)

We run a couple of 272's with 24" bars on them. Love 'em..

Nikko


----------



## aokpops (Jun 20, 2008)

just got one running good for my nephew he bought at flea market .great saw . who ever had it before .put gas an dirt in the tank .


----------



## parrisw (Jun 21, 2008)

Yup I really like mine.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jun 21, 2008)

*New saws*

Ha! I've been looking for an opportunity to share my new saws, a 272 and a 372. I've been building them up over the last month or so and they are nearly finished. I've actually gotten a little farther on them since I took the picture. The 272 needs a bar bolt and both saws need a carb kit. Both have great compression and have barked on mix. I have actually found a PERFECT rewind cover for the 272.

I can't wait to run them! They are both ridiculous overkill for what I cut, but I suppose that is one of the diagnostic characteristics of CAD.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 21, 2008)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Ha! I've been looking for an opportunity to share my new saws, a 272 and a 372. I've been building them up over the last month or so and they are nearly finished. I've actually gotten a little farther on them since I took the picture. The 272 needs a bar bolt and both saws need a carb kit. Both have great compression and have barked on mix. I have actually found a PERFECT rewind cover for the 272.
> 
> I can't wait to run them! They are both ridiculous overkill for what I cut, but I suppose that is one of the diagnostic characteristics of CAD.




Get rid of the high filter cover on the 372xp - it is most likely not needed.....


----------



## spacemule (Jun 21, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Get rid of the high filter cover on the 372xp - it is most likely not needed.....



Why in the heck would you do that?


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 21, 2008)

So you would have to go buy all the parts to convert it? I'd leave it alone. I just converted mine to a high top because my low top was an ugly shade of brown and the tall one was in better shape.

Mark


----------



## parrisw (Jun 22, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Why in the heck would you do that?



I was thinking the same thing????? Whats the point?


----------



## clearance (Jun 22, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Get rid of the high filter cover on the 372xp - it is most likely not needed.....



Even SawTroll can be wrong, very rarely though. I had my 371 built with a high top along with the ported big bore. Along with other things. The high top is better, nothing really wrong with the low ones, just not as good.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jun 22, 2008)

Truth be told, those are just the parts I had. I suppose if I end up with bruises and gashes I might swap it on over, but I have high hopes that it will work out ok. I'll give it a go first and see what happens.

I have a high top on my 288, but it is indeed a milling saw, so I figure I'm justified there.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Why in the heck would you do that?



They just look better that way - and are a few grams lighter......:biggrinbounce2:  

That is also the way they come standard in Europe.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 22, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> They just look better that way - and are a few grams lighter......:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> That is also the way they come standard in Europe.



To each is own...I think they look better as a high top


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nikko said:


> We run a couple of 272's with 24" bars on them. Love 'em..
> 
> Nikko



+1, we have a 272 as a backup fire saw. I have run it with a 20" but would rather have a 24". Great saw....


----------



## Mange (Jun 22, 2008)

I would take the 272 to firewood pile over the 372 anyday.

They run diffrent from eachother. The 272 has more of the old nice power in it.
They are rated diffrent, but I bet you will like the 272 better after trying!
It is a well built, thought thru saw!


----------



## excess650 (Jun 22, 2008)

....lots of positive comment here, so I'll give it a go.:chainsawguy: 

Searching past threads made it sound like piston and cylinder kits were getting scarce, but it seems those parts are now readily available.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2008)

Timberhauler said:


> To each is own...I think they look better as a high top



Hmmmm - some Stihl guys said "hump-back" when I said "fat-ass" about the 441......

.... but as I see it isn't a real issue at all, just a conversation piece....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 22, 2008)

i would have thought the bigger filter allowed for better airflow while maitaining filtering.

cheers, Serg


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2008)

uninformed said:


> i would have thought the bigger filter allowed for better airflow while maitaining filtering.
> 
> cheers, Serg



As I see it, that isn't the case at all, best performance will occur with the low-top, and as open a filter as possible, as long as conditions allows.

You need to look closer into the filter options to see what I mean - the conditions need to be extremely dusty before it is any point in having the high-top - and then you need to select the best option for that one.....


----------



## clearance (Jun 22, 2008)

I have high top on my 371 and 395, low top on my 2171 and 394, and 200T. In dead dry wood, like pine, the low filters are dirty after just a couple of tanks. The high tops get dirty but it takes longer. The dead pine is just terrible, there is fine dust on the inside of the filters as well. I have many filters and change them often. As far as performance, as long as the filter is clean, I figure each type lets through enough air.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2008)

clearance said:


> I have high top on my 371 and 395, low top on my 2171 and 394, and 200T. In dead dry wood, like pine, the low filters are dirty after just a couple of tanks. The high tops get dirty but it takes longer. The dead pine is just terrible, there is fine dust on the inside of the filters as well. I have many filters and change them often. As far as performance, as long as the filter is clean, I figure each type lets through enough air.



Looks perfectly right to me - my point is that most people don't need the high-tops - but if I were to cut dead dry pine, I would want it as well, or clean often (but most of my wood is clean green birch).

Btw, sorry that I agreed with you, but I am sure we soon will disagree again......


----------



## excess650 (Jun 22, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Looks perfectly right to me - my point is that most people don't need the high-tops - but if I were to cut dead dry pine, I would want it as well, or clean often (but most of my wood is clean green birch).
> 
> Btw, sorry that I agreed with you, but I am sure we soon will disagree again......



Troll,
I was thinking about you yesterday when I had to drop a poplar that was some 30" 5' above there ground. 16" bar on an 066 you say? LOL! I sure was happy to have the 25" B&C.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 22, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Looks perfectly right to me - my point is that most people don't need the high-tops - but if I were to cut dead dry pine, I would want it as well, or clean often (but most of my wood is clean green birch).
> 
> Btw, sorry that I agreed with you, but I am sure we soon will disagree again......



high top filters are std here, on everything 372 and up.

they make the saw look bigger which makes you look cool.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 16, 2014)

Boleclimber said:


> I own three 272's and one 372. Factory a 272 can be tuned to rev up to 13,300 after break in. A 372 is said to be tuned to 13,500. The power bands and torque ranges are slightly different. The performance differences will hardly be noticeable with work saws. As you know 90% of a saw performance is the operators ability to properly tune the saw and use good judgement.
> 
> 
> I would buy a 272 over a 372 as it seems people have forgotten the 272 performance capability and like the shiny "new" 372. Given that the average fleabay beat 372 runs 350-400 and a hardly used fleabay 272 will run 200-275; I would buy the 272 in a second. Remember, EPA drove the 272 out not its performance.
> ...




Then you get guys like this trying to rip people off--> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/4296106186.html


----------

